# Eggs are in (1st timer)



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I am thrilled I have 7 eggs in the home made incubator. I can't wait to candle day ten, send me good vibes. I had more eggs but shell quality was poor. My youngest hen lays the smallest but lays the most clean with good shells. Can't wait to see the babes


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Good luck! What breed of eggs you got there?


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Purebred Ameraucana eggs. I am spoof excited and nervous lol I can barely sleep. I check that incubator it seems like every 20 mins


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome! It is very exciting, specially the first time. What day are you on so far?


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

It will be day 2 at midnight tonight lol I am eager and impatient


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol yes, keep busy. It will seem like eternity but the day will come. Keep us posted.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Will do, hoping to catch the hatch on video it's going to be an amazing time. Fingers crossed I have no issues


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Candled today and 3 are def alive and well but the other 4 are questionable. I don't trust my eye so I will leave them in.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Not one single eggs hatched  so sad, don't know what went wrong, maybe my thermometer reads wrong ugh


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

geminicowgirl said:


> Not one single eggs hatched  so sad, don't know what went wrong, maybe my thermometer reads wrong ugh


I am sorry, what a disappointment.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Learn from it and move on. Call them. Sometimes they will replace or refund. I've heard the post office sometimes kills them with a scanner?!?


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Learn from it and move on. Call them. Sometimes they will replace or refund. I've heard the post office sometimes kills them with a scanner?!?


They were laid by my own hens, and my roo is forever riding those girls, I have 6 more in that are due April 10th, if they fail I am calling it quits


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I know they were fertile, I cracked one open saw the lump and almost fainted seriously I thought I was tougher than that... Guess not


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry. There are lots of people here that are very good at hatching. The one that comes to my mind is twentynine. I'd PM twentynine and get some advice. No one is perfect. No one gets it 100 % the first time.


----------



## flappinhappy (Mar 23, 2013)

a good thermometer is a must most of the ones that come with the incubators aren't very good if you are using a tabletop styrofoam model then spend a few dollars at www.incubatorwarehouse.com and get a better one they have pretty fast shipping and are reliable I have 2 incubators going right now with Delaware, Welsummer and Narragansett eggs in them and the thermometers that came with the incubators were very off. It took me a lost hatch of 28 eggs to realize that it was the temp and humidity. Don't give up it is amazing to watch them hatch


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

geminicowgirl said:


> Not one single eggs hatched  so sad, don't know what went wrong, maybe my thermometer reads wrong ugh


This is a really helpful link to figure out what went wrong with incubation:

http://poultry.msstate.edu/pdf/extension/troubleshooting_incubation.pdf

And this is very helpful in the future for helping with incubation going forward:

http://poultry.msstate.edu/extension/reproduction.asp

Hope things work out better for you next time.

Laura


----------



## flappinhappy (Mar 23, 2013)

another note..I noticed how you marked your eggs next time use a pencil and mark nearer the top of the egg at the air cell area felt type pens and othe type can get chemicals into the eggs..just a tip hope you try to hatch more


----------

